# Is it possible to get a Dubai residency Visa without working? (please read)



## otaku49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello Expats!

I have been reading the Dubai forum for a couple of hours and I can't find exactly a response to my situation.

I have Venezuelan Nationality. I have Spanish residence as a relative of a European union citizen. I have a corporation in the USA and I earn my money as an investor in that company.

I would like to live in Dubai for 6-7 months each year and come to Spain only in the hottest months in Dubai.

I wonder if I can apply for some kind of Visa to live legally in Dubai without working or creating a company there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The short answer I think is probably no. As residents are sponsored by their employers of families.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

otaku49 said:


> Hello Expats!
> 
> I have been reading the Dubai forum for a couple of hours and I can't find exactly a response to my situation.
> 
> ...


My wife is from Vz. How can I contact you privately? You can PM me once you have done 5 posts (I believe), so that could be an option


----------



## otaku49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Eamon said:


> My wife is from Vz. How can I contact you privately? You can PM me once you have done 5 posts (I believe), so that could be an option


I donp't know yet. I am new t this forum  But when I get to 5 posts, I will send you a PM.

thanks!


----------



## otaku49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Grt1 said:


> Yes you can buy resident visa from a company.... the price i believe is AED 10,000 to 15,000... depending on which category visa you purchase...


Could you give me more information about this? Who sells this? Is it legal to "buy" a visa?

Thanks!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

otaku49 said:


> Could you give me more information about this? Who sells this? Is it legal to "buy" a visa?
> 
> Thanks!


I would say that's not particularly legal. You could start your own company and get a visa that way OR get a freelance visa through one of the freezones OR buy a property over a certain value that entitles you to a visa.


----------



## otaku49 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it possible to get a Freelancer visa without opening a business?

That sounds very interesting to me....


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

otaku49 said:


> Is it possible to get a Freelancer visa without opening a business?
> 
> That sounds very interesting to me....


Nope.. You either need a business, a consultancy of some sort would be one of the popular 'freelancer' setup's... or your other half, can sponsor you for a residency based on their visa (there are certain threshold's to be able to sponsor family here)... for males above the age of 18 (need to double check that age limit) parents cannot sponsor, but for females it is allowed (not sure if there is a age limit there..)

Also please do not look into 'buying' a visa or anything of that sort, it is completely illegal and you, along with the entity/person you get the visa through will be in a huge mess...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just to echo, you are opening up a whole world of hurt if you "buy" a visa.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Okkk... had no idea that was illegal... heard from a a friend about it... never really needed to find out more....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can also buy a property for at least AED1M and get a six month renewable visa (under current terms)...




Note to all posters/visitors. We will not allow the promotion of illegal activity on this forum. You'd also be mad to consider such things given the penalties.


----------

